
Setup ArchLinux on a Dell XPS 13 - prab97
http://techbeat.in/2020/01/15/setup-arch-linux-on-dell-xps-13-7390.html
======
moondev
Another option if you don't want to completely disable bitlocker is to simply
create a new partition from Windows to allocate the space, then delete it.
This will leave an unallocated section which you can use to create the non
bitlocked ext4 partition from the iso installer

~~~
prab97
BitLocker would still ask for recovery key when attempting to boot Windows
after Arch install is finished. This is because of the disk configuration
change that it detects.

~~~
moondev
I noticed that as well but in my case it seemed to be due to secure boot being
turned off. Annoying nonetheless!

